# [NEWSGROUP]Un equivalent de grabit.

## zeuss1414

Bonjour a tous, 

je suis a la recherche d'un equivalent dee grabit sous linux. J'ai deja tester Pan et nget mais il ne me satisfont pas tout à fait. En effet, PAN pourrait etre bon mais il consomme beaucoup trop de ressource, quand a nget il n'est pas tres pratique pour voir tous les message qu'il y a sur un groupe. Pour le moment le meilleur que j'ai trouver c'est unison mais il ne fonctionne que sur mac. Je le trouve tres bien car il regroupe les fichier qui on le meme nom ensemble ( pratique pour telecharger  :Wink:  ) et en plus il n'utilise pas trop de ressource.

Bon voila j'espere que vous aurez des porpostion. 

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Darkael

Si tu n'es pas allergique à KDE, essaye klibido. Apparement il est très bien et semble consommer beaucoup moins de ressources que pan sur les gros groupes (mais il fait crasher FVWM chez moi, c'est pour ça que j'utilise pan même si parfois c'est une vraie torture...)

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben j'utilise pas KDE mais fluxbox pour le moment car j'ai la fleme de me lancer dans la config de fvwm   :Embarassed:  mais de toute facon comme j'utilise k3b j'ai deja une certaine partie de kde donc je pense que je vais tester ca ce soir quand je rentre. 

Merci pour ta reponse.

----------

## cylgalad

Un coup d'œil à /usr/portage/net-nntp/ et on remarque glitter pour les gnomes.

----------

## Darkael

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Un coup d'il à /usr/portage/net-nntp/ et on remarque glitter pour les gnomes.

 

je viens de l'essayer, apparement on ne peut pas browser les groupes avec, il fait que télécharger tous les binaires d'un groupe.

----------

## kangal

Je signale juste en passant que Grabit fonctionne vraiment super bien avec wine...

C'est d'ailleur le seul truc qui marche avec wine chez moi  :Laughing: 

----------

## _kal_

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Je signale juste en passant que Grabit fonctionne vraiment super bien avec wine...
> 
> C'est d'ailleur le seul truc qui marche avec wine chez moi 

 

Tu utilises la version portage de wine ? Car moi j'avais un probleme avec le menu déroulant de grabit avec wine. Du coup je consacre un PC sous Windows juste pour Grabit :/

----------

## zeuss1414

 *Quote:*   

> Du coup je consacre un PC sous Windows juste pour Grabit :/

 

Ben moi c'est un des problème qui m'empeche d'etre en full linux avec aussi dvdshrink et la synchro de pocket pc  :Confused: 

----------

## _kal_

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Du coup je consacre un PC sous Windows juste pour Grabit :/ 
> 
> Ben moi c'est un des problème qui m'empeche d'etre en full linux avec aussi dvdshrink et la synchro de pocket pc 

 

Hm y'a des équivalents de dvdshrink sous linux j'ai entendu dire. Par contre, pocket pc j'en sais rien  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Sérieux, garder win pour grabit, c'est vraiment la loose...  :Smile:  Bon, pour poster encore, je dis pas, mais leecher sous nux, lalalala... 

C'est bien l'un des premiers trucs que j'ai cherché et remplacé lors de ma migration full nunux. Avec Pan et BNR2 en couverture, faut vraiment être difficile ou manquer de RAM...  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Sérieux, garder win pour grabit, c'est vraiment la loose...  Bon, pour poster encore, je dis pas, mais leecher sous nux, lalalala... 
> 
> C'est bien l'un des premiers trucs que j'ai cherché et remplacé lors de ma migration full nunux. Avec Pan et BNR2 en couverture, faut vraiment être difficile ou manquer de RAM... 

 

Pour BNR2 je sais pas (arrive pas à le faire marcher), mais Pan se comporte très mal pour les gros groupes, ceux où tu peux avoir plus de 2 millions de headers. Chez moi, sur alt.binaries.hdtv (au hasard) avec un serveur à 30 jours de rétention, Pan bloque quasiment tout mon système... (j'ai 1Go de RAM)

[EDIT] Bon, je viens juste de lire qu'apparement les devs de Pan ont corrigés ce problème dans le CVS...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> mais Pan se comporte très mal pour les gros groupes, ceux où tu peux avoir plus de 2 millions de headers. Chez moi, sur alt.binaries.hdtv (au hasard) avec un serveur à 30 jours de rétention, Pan bloque quasiment tout mon système... (j'ai 1Go de RAM)

 

Ah oui quand même... Moi je me limite à 1.2 millions en simultané avec mes 768+512 de mémoire totale... Bon, çà va, t'es excusé... Mais c'est ballot pour BNR2 qui est super light.

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> [EDIT] Bon, je viens juste de lire qu'apparement les devs de Pan ont corrigés ce problème dans le CVS...

 

En voilà une nouvelle qu'elle est bonne:

 *Quote:*   

>  March 9, 2005 - Status Update
> 
>     Pan development is slowly coming out of hibernation. The code in CVS now has a much smaller memory footprint, lots of bugfixes, and fewer dependencies.

 

----------

## _kal_

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Sérieux, garder win pour grabit, c'est vraiment la loose...  Bon, pour poster encore, je dis pas, mais leecher sous nux, lalalala... 
> 
> C'est bien l'un des premiers trucs que j'ai cherché et remplacé lors de ma migration full nunux. Avec Pan et BNR2 en couverture, faut vraiment être difficile ou manquer de RAM... 

 

Bah le problème est que je suis obligé car j'ai payé un abonnement d'un an pour la fonction "Grabit Search" qui permet de chercher des fichiers sur USENET sans télécharger aucun headers de groupe. Tres pratique et je ne peux plus m'en passer   :Razz: 

Pour 16, pourquoi s'en priver ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    March 9, 2005 - Status Update
> 
>     Pan development is slowly coming out of hibernation. The code in CVS now has a much smaller memory footprint, lots of bugfixes, and fewer dependencies. 

 

En lisant ça, je me suis rendu compte d'une chose: la version stable (celle de portage) date de janvier 2004! Bon, ça explique certaines choses...

Allez, je vais tester le CVS....

----------

## Darkael

Bon j'ai essayé la version CVS de Pan, et y'a vraiment une grosse amélioration! Plus aucun ralentissement, même sur les très gros groupes  :Cool: 

Vivement qu'ils sortent une version officielle...

----------

## zeuss1414

J'ai essayer klibido mais il semble plutot lente par raport a Grabit, je vais peu etre essayer ce soir la version CVS de PAN et apres je verrai ce que ca donne, je vous tiendrai au courrant.

Par contre BNR2 c'est qu'oi ?? J'en ai jamais entendu parler   :Shocked: 

----------

## kwenspc

@KarnEvil : ça m'interesse, tu as un ebuild pour la version CVS?   :Smile: 

----------

## zeuss1414

par contre la version CVS de pan on peu la trouver ou ?

----------

## Darkael

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> par contre la version CVS de pan on peu la trouver ou ?

 

http://pan.rebelbase.com/download/

C'est en bas de la page. Tu suis juste les instructions.

----------

## kwenspc

je suis en train de faire un ebuild, pour le moment j'arrive a fetcher le cvs etc...donc c'est qu'une question de temps   :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> je suis en train de faire un ebuild, pour le moment j'arrive a fetcher le cvs etc...donc c'est qu'une question de temps  

 

Aaah, t'es un pote !  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Voilà c'est fait!!!

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit cvs

ECVS_SERVER="anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome"

ECVS_MODULE="pan"

ECVS_TOP_DIR="${DISTDIR}/cvs-src/${PN}"

S="${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}"

DESCRIPTION="Pan Gnome2 news reader"

HOMEPAGE="http://pan.rebelbase.com/"

IUSE="gnome nls spell"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="x86 ~alpha ~sparc ~ppc hppa ~amd64"

DEPEND=">=dev-libs/glib-2.0.4

        >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0.5

        >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.4.22

        >=net-libs/gnet-1.1.8

        >=dev-libs/libpcre-4.0

        spell? ( >=app-text/gtkspell-2.0.2 )

        gnome-base/gnome-common

        !net-nntp/pan"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        >=dev-util/intltool-0.21

        sys-devel/gettext"

export CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf"

pkg_setup() {

        # Likely that glibc might of been compiled with nls turned off.

        # Warn people that Pan requires glibc to have nls support.

        if ! use nls

        then

                ewarn "Pan requires glibc to be merged with 'nls' in your USE flags."

        fi

}

src_compile() {

        einfo "Compiling Pan-CVS"

        cd ${S}

        ./autogen.sh $(use_enable spell gtkspell) || die "Configure failure"

        emake || die

}

src_install() {

        einstall || die

}

```

Voici la manip :

```

# mkdir /usr/local/portage/net-nntp/pan-cvs/

# cd /usr/local/portage/net-nntp/pan-cvs/

# nano pan-cvs-0.14.3.ebuild

** vous inserez l'ebuild donné ci-dessus **

# ebuild  /usr/local/portage/net-nntp/pan-cvs/pan-cvs-0.14.3.ebuild digest

#emerge pan-cvs

```

et voilà   :Smile: 

[edit] bon c'est un premier tire,  il marche nicquel chez moi, mais je vais tout de même rajouter les DEPEND de l'ebuild de pan (celui de base dans gentoo) histoire que ça marche mieux  :Wink: [/edit]

[edit] l'ebuild est mis à jour [/edit]

[edit] une chtite erreur de ' "  ' en trop, corrigé. (merci _kal_ d'avoir testé  :Wink: )

----------

## _kal_

ebuild testé et approuvé.

Beau boulot   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SiOu

+1

Ebuild testé et approuvé !

Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

+1, excellent boulot kwenspc  :Smile: 

Ca a bien compilé (x86 et x86 hardened). Étant donné que les fichiers de cache ne sont pas compatibles, je fait un full refresh de tous mes groupes pour voir si il y a du mieux par rapport à la v14.2.

----------

## ghoti

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Si tu n'es pas allergique à KDE, essaye klibido. 

 

Il y a aussi knode dont l'ergonomie est plus proche de PAN.

Mais je viens de découvrir le pan-cvs de kwenspc et mon coeur balance !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Il y a aussi knode dont l'ergonomie est plus proche de PAN.

 

Euh il a pas l'air de faire grabber, si?

----------

## ghoti

Heu, non, en effet.

Ghoti -1000   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Zanton

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-nntp/pan-cvs/pan-cvs-0.14.3.ebuild digest

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'net-nntp/pan-cvs-0.14.3' not specified:

!!!            None

!!! aux_get(): ebuild path for 'net-nntp/pan-cvs-0.14.3' not specified:

!!!            None

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading net-nntp/pan-cvs-0.14.3; aborting.

```

Hum, première fois que je fais un ebuild :p Il me manque quoi ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Parce que je suis un grand fénéant, moi je fais:

```
emerge -av pan-cvs --digest
```

----------

## kangal

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *kangal wrote:*   Je signale juste en passant que Grabit fonctionne vraiment super bien avec wine...
> 
> C'est d'ailleur le seul truc qui marche avec wine chez moi  
> 
> Tu utilises la version portage de wine ? Car moi j'avais un probleme avec le menu déroulant de grabit avec wine. Du coup je consacre un PC sous Windows juste pour Grabit :/

 

Oui oui, j'utilise la version portage...  :Cool: 

----------

## Farnsworth

[Mode HS ON]   :Very Happy: 

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Ben moi c'est un des problème qui m'empeche d'etre en full linux avec aussi dvdshrink et la synchro de pocket pc 

 

Pour le PDA sous WM2003 j'utilise synce, ca permet de naviguer et d'ecrire sur le pda (pour installer des softs en .cab) et de lui donner une ip (pour surfer sur le web a partir du pda par exemple).

Pour ce qui est de la synchro je ne l'utilise pas, mais il existe multysinc qui permet de synchroniser le pda entre autres avec evolution.

Voili...

[Mode HS OFF]

----------

## zeuss1414

Merci pour ta reponse Farnsworth je vais tester tout ca a l'ocaz

----------

## Ey

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Hum, première fois que je fais un ebuild :p Il me manque quoi ?

 

As tu bien règlé la variable PORTAGE_OVERLAY dans /etc/make.conf ?

```
PORTAGE_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

----------

## kwenspc

Bon ben c'est chouette que l'ebuild vous ais plû  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, ca me perturbe toujours car le nouveau Pan n'a pas l'air de compter de la même façon que l'ancien (subtilité articles/parts), mais j'ai bien l'impression que c'est le jour et la nuit.

Après, je dirai qu'un retour d'expérience de KarnEvil serait plus significatif vu l'utilisation intensive qu'il en fait  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bon, ca me perturbe toujours car le nouveau Pan n'a pas l'air de compter de la même façon que l'ancien (subtilité articles/parts), mais j'ai bien l'impression que c'est le jour et la nuit.
> 
> Après, je dirai qu'un retour d'expérience de KarnEvil serait plus significatif vu l'utilisation intensive qu'il en fait 

 

Ouais, il ne compte pas de la même façon...

Sinon, c'est bel et bien plus performant que l'ancienne version. Par contre, j'ai vu pas mal de bugs... Par exemple hier j'ai lancé le téléchargement d'une dizaine de Go (on va dire que c'est des CD de distros Linux  :Razz: ), et apparement Pan a crashé en plein milieu. Mais bon je suppose que c'est normal pour une version CVS...

----------

## El_Goretto

Moi il a pas crashé, mais il s'est "arrêté" cette nuit: aucun thread ne téléchargeait, alors qu'il restait des tâches dans la file. La gruge du "[l]-[l]" pour le mettre hors-ligne puis connecté n'a pas marché, il a fallu le relancer.

----------

## Zanton

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *Zanton wrote:*   Hum, première fois que je fais un ebuild :p Il me manque quoi ? 
> 
> As tu bien règlé la variable PORTAGE_OVERLAY dans /etc/make.conf ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non ça n'était pas le cas. Je viens de le faire, je relance la commande pour "créer" l'ebuild (ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-nntp/pan-cvs/pan-cvs-0.14.3.ebuild digest ) , ça marche pas, même erreur. Je reboote au cas où, rien à faire, toujours le même message d'erreur  :Sad: 

----------

## Darkael

C'est PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## Bapt

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Je reboote au cas où, rien à faire, toujours le même message d'erreur 

 

Pourquoi rebooter, je ne vois pas le lien possible entre le fait que chez toi ça ne marche pas, et un reboot de ton OS ????

Rien ne semble justifier selon moi cette démarche, tu n'es pas sous Win...

----------

## Zanton

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *Zanton wrote:*   Je reboote au cas où, rien à faire, toujours le même message d'erreur  
> 
> Pourquoi rebooter, je ne vois pas le lien possible entre le fait que chez toi ça ne marche pas, et un reboot de ton OS ????
> 
> Rien ne semble justifier selon moi cette démarche, tu n'es pas sous Win...

 

Si l'informatique était une science exacte, ça se saurait.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Zanton wrote:*   

>  *baptux wrote:*    *Zanton wrote:*   Je reboote au cas où, rien à faire, toujours le même message d'erreur  
> 
> Pourquoi rebooter, je ne vois pas le lien possible entre le fait que chez toi ça ne marche pas, et un reboot de ton OS ????
> 
> Rien ne semble justifier selon moi cette démarche, tu n'es pas sous Win... 
> ...

 

Waaaah, ce vieux troll miteux...

Je vais même pas pouvoir lui balancer des cacahouettes, il va s'étouffer avec...

Un flamby petu- être?

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

kangal -> Tu pourrais nous faire un tuto rapide de ce que tu as fait pour faire marcher GrabIt avec Wine.

Pour ma part, il plante lorsque je finie le tutoriel.

kwenspc -> Merci pour l'ebuild, je testerais çà ce soir  :Wink: 

@+,

Guile.

----------

## Kangourou

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Waaaah, ce vieux troll miteux...

 

De toute façon ce thread n'a pas lieu d'être, ya que emacs avec Gnus qui est un veritable lecteur de newsgroups !

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## kangal

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> kangal -> Tu pourrais nous faire un tuto rapide de ce que tu as fait pour faire marcher GrabIt avec Wine.
> 
> Pour ma part, il plante lorsque je finie le tutoriel.
> ...

 

Ca va etre  vraiment rapide parce que ca date un peu  :Embarassed: 

Je me rappelle avoir emerger wine tout ce qu'il y a de plus normalement, puis lancer le setup de grabit, le seul reel detail dont je me rappelle c'est d'avoir enlever toute les options du genre "ajouter icone sur le bureau" ou "ajouter icone de quicklaunch" bref, tout les truc qui faisait partit du deskotp windows, et ca a marche du premier coup...

----------

## _kal_

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   
> 
> Waaaah, ce vieux troll miteux... 
> 
> De toute façon ce thread n'a pas lieu d'être, ya que emacs avec Gnus qui est un veritable lecteur de newsgroups !
> ...

 

Sauf que la on parle de "grabber" et non de "lecteur"    :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *Kangourou wrote:*   De toute façon ce thread n'a pas lieu d'être, ya que emacs avec Gnus qui est un veritable lecteur de newsgroups ! 
> 
> Sauf que la on parle de "grabber" et non de "lecteur"

 Grouuumpphhagraaahaaaaaaaa      *protch!*

Lancé de troll raté.

----------

## Kangourou

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Je vais me suicider puis je retourne me renseigner sur ce qu'est un "grabber"   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dabear

Mise à jour de l'ebuild pour le CVS portage

Etant donner que c'est la première fois que j'essaye la modification d'un ebuild

et que ça a marché chez moi, je vous demande d'être indulgent si il fait planter vos machines.

(Autrement dit relisez bien histoire d'être sur.)

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit cvs

ECVS_SERVER="anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome"

ECVS_MODULE="pan"

ECVS_TOP_DIR="${DISTDIR}/cvs-src/${PN}"

S="${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}"

DESCRIPTION="Pan Gnome2 news reader"

HOMEPAGE="http://pan.rebelbase.com"

IUSE="gnome nls spell"

SLOT="0"

LICENCE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="x86 ~alpha ~sparc ~ppc hppa ~amd64"

DEPEND=">=dev-libs/glib-2.0.4

   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0.5

   >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26

   >=net-libs/gnet-2.0.7

   >=dev-libs/libpcre-4.0

   spell? ( >=app-text/gtkspell-2.0.2 )

   gnome-base/gnome-common

   !net-nntp/pan"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

   >=dev-util/intltool-0.21

   sys-devel/gettext"

export CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf"

 

pkg_setup() {

   # Likely that glibc might of been compiled with nls turned off.

   # Warn people that pan requires glibc to have nls support.

   if ! use nls

   then

      ewar "Pan requires glibc to be merged with 'nls' in your USE flags."

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   einfo "Compiling Pan-CVS"

   cd ${S}

   ./autogen.sh $(use_enable spell gtkspell) || die "Configure failure"

   emake || die

}

src_install() {

   einstall || die

}
```

Utilisez bien entendu la même manipulation qu'indiquer plus haut dans le thread.

Bye.

----------

## kwenspc

Y a pas de raison qu'il ne fonctionne pas, vu que c'est quasiment le même que le mien  :Wink:  (à part les DEPENDS)

Hum d'ailleurs: tu les postes sur bugs.gentoo.org ou pas? (sinon je le fais, au moment où j'avais fait ma version je ne pensais pas à poster mes ebuilds sur le bugzilla gentoo...)

----------

## El_Goretto

Un petit feedback rapide, à l'occasion de la remontée du thread:

*Pan est devenu super instable avec les release 0.10X, j'ai complètement arrêté de l'utiliser.

*Klibido est stable et ergonomique, et peu gourmand en mémoire (cad rien à voir avec le vieux Pan). Efficacité classique (pan ou grabit, mais inférieure à BNR2).

*BNR2: j'avais parfois qq soucis de stabilités, lors du nettoyage des en-têtes périmés, donc je le garde en cas de problème, lorsqu'il manque des blocs pour réparer (il est toujours plus puissant que n'importe quel autre grabber, à ma connaissance).

Bref, j'ai remplacé le couple Pan-cvs/BNR par klibido/BNR2. Ca rox, même sur ma hardened  :Smile: 

(et c'est compatible avec un partage NFS des repertoires de préférences/caches/BDs entre 2 machines, une seule instance à la fois)

----------

## TTK

pan.relbase.com:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> August 27, 2006 - Pan 0.110: "Beable Beable"
> 
> This is "weekly" beta #21 of a full Pan redesign and rewrite in C++. The quick turnaround time between each beta is to squash as many bugs as possible before the pending 1.0 release. Feedback and bug reports are very much encouraged.
> ...

 

Juste un pb d'install avec la version cvs (j'ai du truander le Makefile de pan/po). Pour le moment ça roule.

----------

## zeuss1414

Moi j'utilise Grabit avec Wine, et je le trouve mieu que Klibido et moins lourd que Pan malgrés l'utilisatioin de Wine   :Cool: 

----------

## dabear

Pourrais tu expliquer comment as tu truander Makefile TTK, car j'ai un ami qui a la même erreur que toi avec une erreur au make de po.

Merci d'avance.

Et au faite non je n'ai pas poster l'ebuild.

----------

## TTK

 *dabear wrote:*   

> Pourrais tu expliquer comment as tu truander Makefile TTK, car j'ai un ami qui a la même erreur que toi avec une erreur au make de po.
> 
> 

 

J'ai un peu honte du truc, mébon ça marche ..

Dans /var/tmp/..../pan/po tu édites Makefile.

Y'a une ligne qui dit en gros install_sh=@install_sh@ -p, tu la modifies en install_sh=mkdirhier, puis tu cd .. et fais make install.

Si ça c'est pas une bidouille crade !

Je suppose que le pb vient d'une mauvaise version d'autotools. Mais je vais pas installer un autotools ~x86 juste pour tester cet ebuild.

Par contre le pb c'est que du coup emerge ne sait pas que pan-cvs est installé. Donc pour l'emerge -C c'est pas top.

L'idéal serait de faire un patch pour l'ebuild, mais j'ai la flemme.

Tshaw

----------

## kwenspc

Le mieux serait de faire un patch

Sinon TTK tu aurait tou simplement pu faire ebuild pan-cvs unpack  modifier le truc puis faire make et ebuild pan-cvs install  et là emerge aurait su que pan-cvs est installé

mais ça reste crade

----------

## El_Goretto

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Moi j'utilise Grabit avec Wine, et je le trouve mieu que Klibido

 

Euh, en quoi?

Nan, parce qu'il est stable, a une ergonomie correcte, et est pas moche. Et les 2 ont la même efficacité relative en récupération d'articles (raaah, BNR2, mon ami  :Smile: ).

Donc en quoi il est mieux? (surtout que c'est tout sauf opensource, avec des services commerciaux derriere, humhum).

----------

